# Récupéartion des fichier sur un ipod formaté Window



## GautierB (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à vous.

J'ai récement retrouvé un vieil ipod classic. Celui ci contient 20Gb de musique que j'ai perdue il y quelques années avec la mort de mon pc. J'ai aujourd'hui un iMac et je souhaiterai retransferer la musique que le Classic contient sur mon iMac.

Or celui est formaté Windows.

J'ai essayé les programmes Yamipod et 2 autres que j'ai déjà jetés car innéficace. J'ai égalemement essayé cette méthode ci: http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7221338-copier-musique-de-mon-ipod-vers-mac 
Mais le bouton "utiliser comme disque dur" reste transparente et je ne peux l'activer ou la désactiver.

Que faire ? Merci Bien


----------



## Lauange (26 Mai 2013)

Essaye avec iTools ou ispirit.


----------



## GautierB (26 Mai 2013)

Impossible de trouver une version de iTools supporté par mon OS (mac 10.5.8) Dommage il m'avait l'air parfait !

Et iSpirit est introuvable. Tu saurais m'aider à trouver un lien de téléchargement stp ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

Roh, j'ai envie de pleurer, je venais de trouver un programme qui allait tout faire quand: "Limité à 25 morceaux, achetez la version complête pour continuer". Les vicieux, la béta en test porte même pas le même nom que la version payante ! Grrr


----------



## Lauange (27 Mai 2013)

Ok, j'avais pas fais attention que était sur Mac. Regarde avec ifunbox.


----------

